# Giant Bluefin Tuna Fishing PEI Tony's Tuna Fishing



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

The waters off the coast of Canada's Prince Edward Island provide the best opportunity in the world to battle giant bluefin tuna.
The lucky angler was choosen for an all expenses paid trip along with the BDOutdoors.com crew through an online drawing.
The contest includeded three days of fishing with Tony McDonald from Tony's Tuna Fishing, airfare and transfers from Dallas, Los Angeles, Miami or New York, all accommodations, meals, tips, tackle and fishing expenses. The dates for the trip were from July 22 to 27 2012.
Michael Medina was the lucky angler and here is his story.


----------

